# Taking down a tank, need to get rid of these plants!! Hornwort and java moss!



## ZebraDanio12

Alright guys, I'm finally taking down my ten gallon, it doesn't serve much ofa purpose other than being a jungle and growing plants. Theres so few fish in there, I don't see the point of keeping it up.

With that being said, the tank is PACKED with hornwort and java moss. I hate throwing plants out, seems like such a waste, so if anyone needs any, please let me know or they will be thrown away. The plants are very healthy and green. Can provide pics if needed.

I will sell small flat rate priority boxes full of it for $10 (this includes shipping). US only.

Please send me a message if you want some!

Kara


----------



## lohachata

hey ZD...how much for all of the plants ? 
a medium flat rate box is about $12.00 to ship..that should hold all the plants...maybe...lol


----------



## big b

wait,isn't that your only tank?


----------



## ZebraDanio12

lohachata said:


> hey ZD...how much for all of the plants ?
> a medium flat rate box is about $12.00 to ship..that should hold all the plants...maybe...lol


Loha, how's $30 for all (including shipping)?
I think I'd be able to fit all of it in a medium box, there's quite a lot!


----------



## lohachata

sounds great...PM me your paypal and i will send the money right away..


----------



## lohachata

plants came in just fine...thanks ZD...


----------



## ZebraDanio12

lohachata said:


> plants came in just fine...thanks ZD...


Glad to hear it!


----------

